# Philip de Wilder and Giaches de Wert underrated they are cruelly overlooked



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When i first heard de Wilder i was likee woaw we this is hudge, what a composer of utter genious melodic dissonance, what about de Wert charming motets on Brilliant classic book 1 this my friend rival the willaert , Gombert , Manchicourt.

The cream of franco-flemish polyphony, yet we never heard of the fabuleous motets of de Wert and people outside belgium or netherland or benelux or not aware of Wilder(blasphemy! youll burn for this!! jusrt kidding), but shame on you if you declared these two ace of spade of the franco-flemish matrix.

I says buy the Wilder songs on Toccata recording it's amazing, you will probably sayws stuff afterward like jeez, i love you deprofundis im dutch or flemish or walloon myself and never heard of them.

Deprofundis was a submarine in a past life he goes under water, guys common your missing a lot not listening to me or these album, hate me if you will but at least says , no mather how mutch i hate you , your a man of taste , great taste and i cannot denied it... if your friendly what do you think of these guys?

From my knowledge Giaches de Wert was mostly notorious for his madrigals i dont have but is motets taste liike the best ever sorbet i swear to god, Wilder seem more like a songs writer first (secular)but did motets(religeous perhaps) he is comparable to Jacques Arcadelt too ,we could says this ,De Wert motets remind me strongly of gombertian blue print, in melancolic departement.

So wwhat do you think folks , whant to comment this post , had something new to these affored mention classical composers i hardly know.

What the best madrigals cd of de Wert, brilliant motets cd is brilliant so , im dying to hear his madrigals, i have also is sacred works, Wilder i know next to nothing did he done missa ,or ect outside songs genra and motets.

What do we know of these guys in the depth?
Love you all deprofundis and saluted you :tiphat:


----------

